# PTE Academic enabling skills vs communicating skills?



## maverick2312 (Feb 6, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me how do they calculate the score in PTE. If you can see below screen shots, my score is the first one where I have scored more marks in enabling section compare to other, while in my communicative skills I have scored less marks. Overall score for me is 63 but in the other one its 78. I can understand about reading and listening score because they are based on straight points, while others are calculated based on your overall performance.

My questions are:

Is enabling skills not included in overall score.

In order to get 70+ score in all sections what type of preparation required?

Is this exam’s level different from country to country?

Why did 2nd example scored more marks while having less marks in enabling skills?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maverick2312 said:


> Can anyone please tell me how do they calculate the score in PTE. If you can see below screen shots, my score is the first one where I have scored more marks in enabling section compare to other, while in my communicative skills I have scored less marks. Overall score for me is 63 but in the other one its 78. I can understand about reading and listening score because they are based on straight points, while others are calculated based on your overall performance.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


There is no screenshot attached. Maybe write it down.


----------



## maverick2312 (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine(Overall 62)

Communicative Skills
Listening -62
Reading- 62
Speaking-71 
Writing-58

Enabling Skills
Grammar -65
Oral fluency-71
Pronunciation-78
Spelling-87
Vocabulary-65
Written Discourse-79 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Other(Overall 76)


Mine

Communicative Skills
Listening -78
Reading- 79
Speaking-68 
Writing-81

Enabling Skills
Grammar -63
Oral fluency-60
Pronunciation-56
Spelling-87
Vocabulary-89
Written Discourse-55


----------



## maverick2312 (Feb 6, 2017)

Also my writing score is very less compare to first attempt(in first attempt it was 68)
2nd time I used the same template for writing essay. Do they keep track of this?


----------



## maverick2312 (Feb 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There is no screenshot attached. Maybe write it down.


My Score(Overall 62)

Communicative Skills
Listening -62
Reading- 62
Speaking-71 
Writing-58

Enabling Skills
Grammar -65
Oral fluency-71
Pronunciation-78
Spelling-87
Vocabulary-65
Written Discourse-79 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2nd score Other(Overall 76)




Communicative Skills
Listening -78
Reading- 79
Speaking-68 
Writing-81

Enabling Skills
Grammar -63
Oral fluency-60
Pronunciation-56
Spelling-87
Vocabulary-89
Written Discourse-55


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maverick2312 said:


> My Score(Overall 62)
> 
> Communicative Skills
> Listening -62
> ...



Essay is worth 30-35% of the Writing mark, so Written Discourse doesn't matter much. 

Your first speaking mark was low probably due to the fact your Vocabulary mark was low, hence your content mark was low in Speaking even though Pronunciation and Oral Fluency was higher. It's still higher than test 2 as should be.

Rest of other skills matches the expected mark in 2nd test.

For Writing, essay is overrated and I hardly spent any time on it practicing before the test. Writing Text Summary and Spoken Lecture Summary, Write from Dictation and Fill In The Blanks in Reading is what corresponds to it.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maverick2312 said:


> Can anyone please tell me how do they calculate the score in PTE. If you can see below screen shots, my score is the first one where I have scored more marks in enabling section compare to other, while in my communicative skills I have scored less marks. Overall score for me is 63 but in the other one its 78. I can understand about reading and listening score because they are based on straight points, while others are calculated based on your overall performance.
> 
> My questions are:





> Is enabling skills not included in overall score.


Not sure what you mean included.


> In order to get 70+ score in all sections what type of preparation required?


You mean 79+, well practice I believe.



> Is this exam’s level different from country to country?


I don't think so, not in a Computer Based Testing.



> Why did 2nd example scored more marks while having less marks in enabling skills?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I already answered it and no it didn't have less mark, have a look again, Vocabulary mark is higher, rest are similar or more.


----------



## maverick2312 (Feb 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Essay is worth 30-35% of the Writing mark, so Written Discourse doesn't matter much.
> 
> Your first speaking mark was low probably due to the fact your Vocabulary mark was low, hence your content mark was low in Speaking even though Pronunciation and Oral Fluency was higher.
> 
> ...


Please suggest me how can I improve me score, this is my 2nd attempt and I failed again to get required score(65 in all sections) I will be writing my 3rd attempt soon(in 2 weeks). How can I improve my writing and reading score(I have seen many tutorials on Youtube and done many practice tests, still no luck) I am getting below issues with PTE question format.

-Rearranging sentence: most of the time I miss one or two correct order

- repeat sentence: 80% to 90% accuracy

-fill in the blanks: similar words and unknown words

-multiple choice questions: I am spending lot of time to answer(sometimes only able to answer one correct answer)

-Where I can get free test check for my writing and speaking


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maverick2312 said:


> Please suggest me how can I improve me score, this is my 2nd attempt and I failed again to get required score(65 in all sections) I will be writing my 3rd attempt soon(in 2 weeks). How can I improve my writing and reading score(I have seen many tutorials on Youtube and done many practice tests, still no luck) I am getting below issues with PTE question format.
> 
> -Rearranging sentence: most of the time I miss one or two correct order
> 
> ...


You already got 65+, you mean 79+ ?



> Hi,
> 
> Have a look at the links. These are what I used.
> 
> ...


----------



## maverick2312 (Feb 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I already answered it and no it didn't have less mark, have a look again, Vocabulary mark is higher, rest are similar or more.


Only vocabulary marks on 2nd test is higher than the 1st one. I can understand reading and writing scores because they are straight forward, but even after having good scores in enabling skills, my scores in writing and speaking is very low  Before end of August I need to submit of EOI otherwise I need to score more than 79+ in all sections which is close to impossible for me. Kindly assist


----------



## maverick2312 (Feb 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You already got 65+, you mean 79+ ?


Thanks man much appreciated


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

maverick2312 said:


> Only vocabulary marks on 2nd test is higher than the 1st one. I can understand reading and writing scores because they are straight forward, but even after *having good scores* in enabling skills, my scores in writing and speaking is very low  Before end of August I need to submit of EOI otherwise I need to score more than 79+ in all sections which is close to impossible for me. Kindly assist


I am not sure what you are actually saying cos,



> Enabling Skills Test1/Test2
> Grammar -65/63
> Oral fluency-71/60
> Pronunciation-78/56
> ...


Grammar is almost same.

Oral Fluency and Pronunciation is higher but Vocabulary is very low and hence it compensated, but you still got more in Speaking in Test 1 as it should have.

And you got higher marks in Listening, Reading and Writing as you should have in Test 2 due to your higher marks in Vocabulary.


> *having good scores*


You didn't have good scores in Test 1, check again.


----------



## maverick2312 (Feb 6, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I am not sure what you are actually saying cos,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm anyways whining about it won't fulfill my requirements, will try to prepare better for next time. Thanks my friend


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

maverick2312 said:


> Only vocabulary marks on 2nd test is higher than the 1st one. I can understand reading and writing scores because they are straight forward, but even after having good scores in enabling skills, my scores in writing and speaking is very low  Before end of August I need to submit of EOI otherwise I need to score more than 79+ in all sections which is close to impossible for me. Kindly assist


Not sure if it's just with me but I am bit confused here, can you confirm once again what is the target score you are aiming at right now, is it 65+ or 79+?

If it's 65+ then you already have that (hope you are not counting the Enabling skills score, you don't need that to calculate your final score).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

enygma said:


> Not sure if it's just with me but I am bit confused here, can you confirm once again what is the target score you are aiming at right now, is it 65+ or 79+?
> 
> If it's 65+ then you already have that (hope you are not counting the Enabling skills score, you don't need that to calculate your final score).


Well I am still confused with his not achieving 65+, since he did get 65+ and got way higher in Test 2 in all sections. 

I think he may be considering that he needs to get 65+ in Enabling Skills too, which he doesn't and maybe now it makes sense.



maverick2312 said:


> My questions are:
> 
> Is enabling skills not included in overall score.



Yes, its not included. Just like IELTS, you only need 65+ or 79+ in Listening, Writing, Speaking and Reading.


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi I need to understand the marking of my PTE-A test.

Overall 68

Communicative Skills

Listening 71
Reading 72
Speaking 75
Writing 66

Enabling skills

Grammar 65
Oral Fluency 84
Pronunciation 63
Spelling 20
Vocabulary 65
Written Disclosure 79


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahmer_125 said:


> Hi I need to understand the marking of my PTE-A test.
> 
> Overall 68
> 
> ...


For immigration purposes, the 1st 4 LRSW scores are the ones that are important and have to be quoted 

The scores given lower are just to help you understand where you are weak due to which you have received the above scores so that you can do better next time
So it looks that you have lost a lot of points due to spelling mistakes and you need to concentrate on that

Cheers


----------



## ahmer_125 (Dec 6, 2016)

Can anyone guide for australian immigration do i need to forward PTEA score? if yes please write the address as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ahmer_125 said:


> Can anyone guide for australian immigration do i need to forward PTEA score? if yes please write the address as well


Once you get the scores, you have option to send the scores to which ever immigration agencies you want from a list on the PTEA website

Choose DIBP Australia from that list

Cheers


----------

